
China Airport Facial Recognition Automatically Checks You in for Your Flight - jaboutboul
https://twitter.com/mbrennanchina/status/1109741811310837760
======
mindchasers
I assume they'll combine this with their new social credit system to assign
you a seat accordingly?

~~~
erkose
Or not at all.

